# Man, Croc Fight Over Monster Fish



## MA-Caver (Oct 18, 2009)

*Fisherman reels in monster 6ft perch... after battling with a CROCODILE
*


  By  James Tozer
Last updated at 6:45 PM on 16th October 2009

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-perch--battling-CROCODILE.html#ixzz0ULzOMTFF
​It's not often that you'd describe the angler, rather than the fish, as the one that got away. 
But that was certainly the case for Tim Smith, who lived to tell the tale after tussling with a crocodile over this monster 6ft Nile perch. 
The art teacher, 39, had already been engaged in a titanic battle to reel in the 249lb fish for 45 minutes in his tiny motor boat on the Victoria Nile in Uganda when he realised he had a fiercer rival. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-perch--battling-CROCODILE.html#ixzz0ULzK9EFr
​






 Whopper: Angler Tim Smith hopes to have his Nile perch registered as a record after he fought off a crocodile to reel it in

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-perch--battling-CROCODILE.html#ixzz0ULym70FF

--------------------------------------

Holy Crap that is one big honking FISH! Sheesh!! 
​


----------



## Dave Leverich (Oct 19, 2009)

Awesome!
Man, I'd have a freezer full of fish after that. 101 recipes for ... what was it again, some giant perch? heh. Each dinner would have that crocodile story .


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks like it could be a little "fishy" to me...


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice looking fish, do not think I believe the croc thing.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Oct 19, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> Nice looking fish, do not think I believe the croc thing.



Can't help thinking of Hemingway's _The Old Man and the Sea_.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 19, 2009)

Could just be me, but that photo doesn't look right to me.  I don't know, something not quite right.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 19, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Could just be me, but that photo doesn't look right to me.  I don't know, something not quite right.


I do agree it looks... doctored and even though there is another photo in the article that shows a group around the fish... it's still... well... dodgy. Still, here in Chattanooga we have a huge freshwater aquarium and there are some mighty big bass and catfish in the waters... so... hey, undisturbed in the wild anything is possible. The Nile is an awfully big river.

Looking at both photos again I/you can see that it's a different look to the fish itself by how the gill opening is larger in one photo and smaller in another. So ... :idunno: who knows?


----------

